# Holy Smooches



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Pastor cajoles flock into kissing-fest*
By ANNIE KARNI
_Source: NYPost.com_

It’s Our Lady of Spin the Bottle.

Pastor Maurice Johnson of the Winners Church in Queens delivers the sexiest Sunday sermon in town, preaching on how to keep romance alive in marriage — and then asking congregants to make out in a passionate, public kissing contest during the service.

The parishioners with the most passion — and tongue-wagging — win $50 to spend on date night.

“Your bedroom and your love life are fires that must be nurtured and fought for,” Johnson preaches in a booming voice that reverberates through the makeshift church in the PS 38 gym in Rosedale, Queens.





HELAYNE SEIDMAN


*HOLY SMOOCH:* Pastor Maurice Johnson actively encourages his flock to be amorous, and they are making out just fine.





HELAYNE SEIDMAN
Pastor Maurice Johnson



“Use the power of touch to ignite passion in your marriage,” Johnson tells his giggling, nondenominational congregation of 75.



He adds, “You should be visually stimulated for your husband or your wife. It is your biblical responsibility to look good for your spouse.”

Johnson then calls upon four married couples to rise and approach the pulpit.

As a keyboardist and a drummer ooze R&B tunes such as “I Like It” by DeBarge, the couples demonstrate their passion — by locking lips, hips and tongues for a seemingly endless five minutes.

When they come up for air, the rest of the churchgoers choose a winner by clapping for the most amorous couple.

Johnson, 39, told The Post he chose to deliver a series of sermons, titled “The Power and Pleasure of Romance,” to underscore the importance of marriage in the African-American community.

“Some people were like, ‘It seems strange to do at church,’ ” he said, “but they thought it was very creative.”

Keeping a romantic partnership ticking, he said, depends on showering your spouse with physical affection.

“God created a desire for love and romance,” Johnson said.
The face-sucking had some churchgoers blushing.

“You see kissing in all kinds of contexts, but you don’t necessarily see it in a marriage context,” said Frantz Cochy, 39, who won the contest when he seemed to forget that he was in front of a crowded room and hungrily embraced his wife of 13 years, Makeetah, 36.

“I wasn’t embarrassed, but I guess I felt a little awkward,” he said.
Olaiya Ayani, 33, had to cajole his wife, Ayanna, to stand up and play tonsil hockey in front of the packed room. But once on stage, the couple wrapped their arms around each other and didn’t hold back.

“My father and my mother never showed affection in public,” said Ayani, who met his wife two years ago on Craigslist. “I told myself, ‘I’m going to be more affectionate to my wife.’ ”

The pastor said he encourages married couples to drop their guard and experiment with each other in public.

“Any society that celebrates marriage, romance and love is going to be a free society,” Johnson said. “Public displays of affection aren’t wrong. Adam and Eve were naked, and they were not ashamed.”

The bachelor pastor says he’ll practice what he preaches next year, when he expects to marry.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

^^   

:rofl3:


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Repulsed and disppointed in that preacher...

Wouldn't that type of explicit dialogue be better suited for private marital/pagan counseling?

Smh


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 ...I can't see it, I guess I have to wait until I get home...sad...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

Its just a disappointed GIF lol


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy Smooches are not even the 'words' for this.... 

Something about this is very much out of order.  If this was a "Marriage Seminar" (such as a 'MARRIED Man and Wife - Couples Retreat'), I could see this being a part of the seminar.   

But as part of a 'Worship Service'....   No... No.... No...   Just No... 

I'm getting so tired of these preachers who _'s-t-r-e-t-c-h'_ the mercies of God just a little too far.   

And I'm not even a prude    Not by any means.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just dont see how sticking your tongue down your spouse throat in the church can enhance your marriage???? I just dont see it


Im not married, so married ladies am i missing something??


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


>



Who dat' man, 'Harpo' ... "Harpo" who dat man....  ?      

That' gif is just how I feel, too.     Alicia you chose the right gif. 


OOOOOOOOohhhhhhhhhhh  Le Sigh, Le Sigh, Le Sigh.....


And you know what the bigger problem is?   Nobody can say anything to this preacher about being so wrong with this.   He will get 'instantly' obnoxious and rebellious and preach a sermon on how folks don't 'get him' and whatever else to defend his mess.    

Where's my bat?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

I felt the same way, that perhaps it could be beneficial to couples in a marriage seminar...but the Pastor is unmarried...

No to mention there are other things said in the article that are shady...



Shimmie said:


> Holy Smooches are not even the 'words' for this....
> 
> Something about this is very much out of order. If this was a "Marriage Seminar" (such as a 'MARRIED Man and Wife - Couples Retreat'), I could see this being a part of the seminar.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

........


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

What about the singles in the congregation that may have been struggling with lust, and wanting to be married...this could have given them mindbattles watching this ......


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I just dont see how sticking your tongue down your spouse throat in the church can enhance your marriage???? I just dont see it
> 
> 
> Im not married, so married ladies am i missing something??



He's being carnal to the highest level of ignorance.  He needs to stop watching x-rated movies and late night cable.   

The only tongues that should be allowed in a Worship service are tongues of prayer and praises unto God.   What about folks who come to Service who need salvation, healing, or to hear a Word from God?  A 'Holy' Word?   

This is just straight up carnality.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

yep more carnal pastors, smh


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> What about the singles in the congregation that may have been struggling with lust, and wanting to be married...this could have given them mindbattles watching this ......



Exactly Alicia...   Exactly ! ! !   

They see this mess all the time outside of Church.   They don't need to see it IN Church as part of a worship service.

I hope this preacher isn't in sexual sin.   He may be using this as a sexual outlet.   There's simply no justification for this.  None.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I felt the same way, that perhaps it could be beneficial to couples in a marriage seminar...but the Pastor is unmarried...
> 
> No to mention there are other things said in the article that are shady...



This is what causes a reproach towards the Church and it's not good.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^ITA ...it's disheartening really


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

All these statements sends alarm



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *He adds, “You should be visually stimulated for your husband or your wife. It is your biblical responsibility to look good for your spouse.”*
> 
> *Biblical, if this is biblical can someone please provide scripture. its ok to say to look nice for your spouse, but did he have to say its biblical??*
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

this was funny!


Shimmie said:


> The only tongues that should be allowed in a Worship service are tongues of prayer and praises unto God. .


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Naw... you're not missing a beat.   

I wouldn't participate in something like this and it involves money and a secular song, too? SMH  
They are promoting pure entertainment.. and _exhibitionism_... reminds me of Juanita Bynum and her ex..  No one is disputing sex, love and affection in marriage..but this, IMHO, perverts it. God is Love... you can't convince me that a man who can suck the tonsils out of his wife better than another man loves his wife more than the other guy. That is such nonsense!

Check this out:

*The pastor says:*



> “Some people were like, ‘It seems strange to do at church,’ ” he said, “but *they *thought it was very creative.”



*A participating husband says:*



> I wasn’t embarrassed, but I guess I felt a little awkward,” he said.




If anything is right, it won't feel awkward. Think of it this way: Awkward means "lack of grace"  



God is the Creator. The devil is creat-_ive_. 




Alicialynn86 said:


> I just dont see how sticking your tongue down your spouse throat in the church can enhance your marriage???? I just dont see it
> 
> 
> *Im not married, so married ladies am i missing something?*?


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Here ya go...







Shimmie said:


> Where's my bat?


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)

> As a keyboardist and a drummer ooze R&B tunes such as “I Like It” by DeBarge, the couples demonstrate their passion — by locking lips, hips and tongues for a seemingly endless five minutes.



His choice of music selection is slightly troubling he might as well add Marvin Gaye, Luther Vandross, Rick James, among others to the line up because he is quickly head down a slipper embankment, I guess it is not a stretch to say that I could see his marriage seminars being held at the Strip club.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> Here ya go...



    


Thank you !   


I can't tell you all what I just thought of...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> His choice of music selection is slightly troubling he might as well add Marvin Gaye, Luther Vandross, Rick James, among others to the line up because he is quickly head down a slipper embankment,
> 
> *I guess it is not a stretch to say that I could see his marriage seminars being held at the Strip club*.



Or one of these in every aisle...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> this was funny!



I'm just sayin'


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> I can't tell you all what I just thought of...


----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2011)

Mother: How was church today? Did you pray for me?
Me: Well, I couldn't really get around to it. We watched a bunch of couples make out in front of everyone and then voted on who was the most into it.
Mother: Whaaa??? 

I feel bad for the other congregants. Who wants to sit there watch other people tongue kiss? Ew. The only time people want to watch other people being deeply amorous is when, well...you know...  Again, ew.

With respect to the pastor, I think sometimes people just don't think before they do things. Every idea that pops into one's head is not to be acted on. 

More gifs please. There's a whole range of emotions to be expressed here!



Laela said:


> If anything is right, it won't feel awkward. Think of it this way: Awkward means "lack of grace"


 
I really like this. I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh no he didn't misuse one of my favorite Marriage scriptures...  Genesis 2:25

Adam and Eve were naked, and they were not ashamed.”

Oh!  It's on!  


This preacher purposely failed to mention that Adam and Eve were the only two people walking the earth AND they were covered by the 'Glory of God'.   After they sinned, God then 'covered' them in clothing that He made for them.

Now see, this man is just way off track and it needs to stop.  

I can understand a husband and wife holding hands, showing 'light' affection in public.  However, there are some acts of affection which are just private and nobody else's business.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

at the gifs


----------



## Klearli (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't even try to debate weather this is right or wrong...all I can think of is all the couples in my church...and how I would be blinded if I even saw them give a dry peck to each other. All I can do is shuddar...I hate you for this thread OP. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

You done open the floodgates...










nicola.kirwan said:


> *More gifs please.* There's a whole range of emotions to be expressed here!


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^um, I'm sure shimmie will be back, prolly looking through her arsenal right now, lol


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just bust out laughing at my desk at work...tooo funny


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela lol, stop!!! please


----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2011)

@ the gifs. Pretty much! 



Shimmie said:


> I can understand a husband and wife holding hands, showing 'light' affection in public. However, *there are some acts of affection which are just private and nobody else's business*.


 
And doesn't that make things uncomfortable for the others in the congregation? "Well, Brother so and so kisses like this, and Sister such and such likes to move her hands like that..."  It just seems like an opportunity to plant inappropriate seeds in people's minds.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

'hate' is a strong word Sis, lol cancel those images...



Klearli said:


> I can't even try to debate weather this is right or wrong...all I can think of is all the couples in my church...and how I would be blinded if I even saw them give a dry peck to each other. All I can do is shuddar...I hate you for this thread OP.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela lol, stop!!! please


 
Yes, I'm at work!!  

Forget complaint letters, people should just send the pastor a deluge of side eyes!  











And I'm sure even the infamous Mr. Sheen would see something odd about this situation:


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the best one soooo far!!!   


Laela said:


>


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


>



   He looks as if he's saying  Ewwwwwwwwwwwww... 


I'm glad they weren't asked to do any of this...  






This is for a 'G' rated audience.     ("G" for Godly)


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


>



  I LOVE the President Obama one...   

Now I wonder if this preacher would have asked our President and Mrs. Michelle to do such...

Naw uhhhhh.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I just think that PDA is boastful...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

hanna_light said:


>



  He looks like he saw the exocist....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

y'all jsut getting right outta hand with gif's ...love it!!!!


server's down at work...laughter is one of the best medicines


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


>



Oh wow, yours is very funny Lilanie...


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

That reminds me of this story about Pole Dancing for Jesus.. I know we had a thread or two about this topic.  

*Hallelujah! Christians Pole Dance for Jesus in Texas*





The writer uses Psalms 149:3 ""Let them praise His name with dancing; Let them sing praises to Him with timbrel and lyre" as Scriptural base. But you know, there are churches with ministries that are trying to pull women FROM the strip clubs... 

Here's the link to this story:
*Hallelujah! Christians Pole Dance for Jesus in Texas"]Student Says Pole Dancing Class Brings Her Closer to God[/URL]*



Shimmie said:


> Or one of these in every aisle...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> y'all jsut getting right outta hand with gif's ...love it!!!!
> 
> 
> server's down at work...laughter is one of the best medicines



See what you done started...   

It's an 'EVE' day... "Thanksgiving Eve'.   I so tired that I get very silly.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> That reminds me of this story about Pole Dancing for Jesus.. I know we had a thread or two about this topic.
> 
> *Hallelujah! Christians Pole Dance for Jesus in Texas*
> 
> ...





Laela... I cryin' laughing over here because the first 'pole lady' has 'tats for Jesus.    

I need to clear that up... (tatoos)


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

Err?

God ain't pleased with this...



Laela said:


> *Hallelujah! Christians Pole Dance for Jesus in Texas*
> 
> 
> The writer uses Psalms 149:3 ""Let them praise His name with dancing; Let them sing praises to Him with timbrel and lyre" as Scriptural base. But you know, there are churches with ministries that are trying to pull women FROM the strip clubs...
> ...


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

I ain't never.... 

DeBarge in church!!! May as well turn off the lights and get on down through there with it! 

Trying to take some horse boo boo and lay Jesus on top of it like it's ok...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^girl thats nothing there is this Pastor that sings re-made secular music on the pulpit...putting a Holy spin on it....but the people in the congregation look like they singing the secular version ...idk


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> *These guys' expressions are perfect!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tencharacters


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Oh wow, yours is very funny Lilanie...




pahaha, that's how i feel

Im surprised because i didnt think it posted...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)

In my defense, she is a member of his congregation as noted by the fact that she is sitting in a pew and she's also wearing the Little house on the Prairie dress to complete her church lady look.


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^girl thats nothing there is this Pastor that sings re-made secular music on the pulpit...putting a Holy spin on it....but the people in the congregation look like they singing the secular version ...idk




Awwwwwwwwww, but what about Switch's "I Call your name"? Change the words ~ super powerful, i_n fact in one of these threads _i testified about how I was crying out to God and that song came on/in full, "out of the blue".  And then "I do love you" (the GQ version)...


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

awww.. you know that dress is from the Church Gurl line    





hanna_light said:


> In my defense, she is a member of his congregation as noted by the fact that she is sitting in a pew and she also wearing the Little house on the Prairie dress to complete her church lady look.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll post and let you see




lilanie said:


> Awwwwwwwwww, but what about Switch's "I Call your name"? Change the words ~ super powerful, i_n fact in one of these threads _i testified about how I was crying out to God and that song came on/in full, "out of the blue". And then "I do love you" (the GQ version)...


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)

Church gurl line


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

There's a Christian parody band - AplogetiX - that's doing this... 
Here's a sample:

La Bible 






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^girl thats nothing there is this Pastor that sings re-made secular music on the pulpit...putting a Holy spin on it....but the people in the congregation look like they singing the secular version ...idk


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

I saw some women (who had no rhythmn, shape, nor coordination) doing some kinda of a dance (in leotards) to a 'christianized' version of Beyonce's Single Ladies. *side eyes the dance team and the pastor* 

It was a cute idea, but they were rump shaking, off beat, in the pulpit, in leotards like it was ok.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

hanna_light said:


>



Hanna, this baby is my favorite of all.   He is sooooo adorable.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

msdr said:


> I saw some women (who had no rhythmn, shape, nor coordination) doing some kinda of a dance (in leotards) to a 'christianized' version of Beyonce's Single Ladies. *side eyes the dance team and the pastor*
> 
> It was a cute idea, but they were rump shaking, off beat, in the pulpit, in leotards like it was ok.



Is Jesus not enough for these folkeszzz'    

We come to Church to worship God and to get away from all of 'dat' mess.  

Ai yi yi ... yi yi...    _Homin'nah, chevor'let _
Now he's making me break out in tongues.   The holy kind.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

"tonsil hockey"  

Well, I'm all for churches that teach couples how to have more loving relationships, including more fulfilling sex.  It's an important part of marriage.  Dunno if I would agree with smooching in public, though...but to each his denominational own.  If it works and people's needs are being met spiritually, then kudos to the pastor.




Shimmie said:


> Is Jesus not enough for these folkeszzz'
> 
> We come to Church to worship God and to get away from all of 'dat' mess.
> 
> ...




I just roared with laughter...  better contain myself lest I get into trouble.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> There's a Christian parody band - AplogetiX - that's doing this...
> Here's a sample:
> 
> La Bible



Indeed they need to apologize....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> awww.. you know that dress is from the Church Gurl line



    @ Church Gurl line...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

we're not all so well coordinated to keep rhythm or sing perfectly but we must all be on 'one' accord...singing off key and dancing off beat God could get glory out of that when one is genuine and has a sincere heart, kwim 

single ladies no matter what version of that they play that can never be appropriate for church...lol, (not of humour)




msdr said:


> I saw some women (who had no rhythmn, shape, nor coordination) doing some kinda of a dance (in leotards) to a 'christianized' version of Beyonce's Single Ladies. *side eyes the dance team and the pastor*
> 
> It was a cute idea, but they were rump shaking, off beat, in the pulpit, in leotards like it was ok.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> "tonsil hockey"
> 
> Well, I'm all for churches that teach couples how to have more loving relationships, including more fulfilling sex.  It's an important part of marriage.  Dunno if I would agree with smooching in public, though...but to each his denominational own.  If it works and people's needs are being met spiritually, then kudos to the pastor.
> 
> ...



      I think we all in trouble in this thread.   

Actually, it's an 'after schock' we're having.   This unbelievable and inconceivable to be a part of a worship service.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

"Come on up here babiez and show 'em how Solomon raptured Sheba"


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we're not all so well coordinated to keep rhythm or sing perfectly but we must all be on 'one' accord...singing off key and dancing off beat God could get glory out of that when one is genuine and has a sincere heart, kwim
> 
> single ladies no matter what version of that they play that can never be appropriate for church...lol, (not of humour)



I do agree. I should have qualified that statement a little bit. God can get the glory from babies singing in the key of z flat. However, I do believe things should be in proper order- practicing before you get up on stage to do a choreographed dance isn't a bad thing.


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> "Come on up here babiez and show 'em how Solomon raptured Sheba"



So I just threw up in my mouth a little bit at that tongue... I think I am going to need some carpet time with my daddy after this conversation. lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

I get you totally ...




msdr said:


> I do agree. I should have qualified that statement a little bit. God can get the glory from babies singing in the key of z flat. However, I do believe things should be in proper order- practicing before you get up on stage to do a choreographed dance isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^that must be altered ...lol

she looks familiar ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


>



Guitarhero...  isn't that the 'wife' from Wife Swatch orWife Switch one of those shows...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 23, 2011)

^^she was crazy ...


----------



## aribell (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, thanks for the laughs ladies.  Your humor brightened my day.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^that must be altered ...lol
> 
> she looks familiar ...



Yes, she does.    I think it's that woman who was one of the 'Wife Swaps' whose behaviour was really bizarre.  She made headlines... I think.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

msdr said:


> I ain't never....
> 
> DeBarge in church!!! May as well turn off the lights and get on down through there with it!
> 
> Trying to take some horse boo boo and lay Jesus on top of it like it's ok...



Perhaps he thought 'L' Debarge was one of names of God....   

However, EL Shaddai, it ain't and never will be.


----------



## Laela (Nov 23, 2011)

^^^ :rofl3:



Shimmie said:


> Perhaps he thought 'L' Debarge was one of names of God....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 23, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^^ :rofl3:





I'll be up all night cooking Laela.   It's a wonder what I may end up posting.    

The Christian forum was something else today with these thread topics.        I'm still tryna' get past LisaRae and Noel Jones....






  Sorry, it's the spices for the sweet potato pies...


----------



## brg240 (Nov 24, 2011)

umm :/ I don't really have a problem with a pastor decided to say kiss your spouse but makeout for 5 minutes and then i have to judge them. No gracias. Maybe at a couples retreat (but really even then :/ i'm not sure i'm cool with everyone making out like that) 

I'd have been put off if i was a member. Oh my, could you imagine if you were a visitor and saw this?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2011)

brg240 said:


> umm :/ I don't really have a problem with a pastor decided to say kiss your spouse but makeout for 5 minutes and then i have to judge them. No gracias. Maybe at a couples retreat (but really even then :/ i'm not sure i'm cool with everyone making out like that)
> 
> I'd have been put off if i was a member. Oh my, could you imagine if you were a visitor and saw this?



I agree and also what about the children who saw this?  Many parents keep their children in the sanctuary with them during service.

This is not Godly wisdom with this Pastor.


----------



## brg240 (Nov 24, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> I agree and also what about the children who saw this?  Many parents keep their children in the sanctuary with them during service.
> 
> This is not Godly wisdom with this Pastor.



see, when i was little my parents used to cover my eyes when there was something we shouldn't see. You shouldn't have to do that in a church.

About 10 years ago my parents did a marriage renewal ceremony for all the married couples that were at our church. Most of the people were good but one couple were making out and I was like really, that's too much  I mean they were going home with the person.

oh and happy thanksgiving shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 24, 2011)

brg240 said:


> see, when i was little my parents used to cover my eyes when there was something we shouldn't see. You shouldn't have to do that in a church.
> 
> About 10 years ago my parents did a marriage renewal ceremony for all the married couples that were at our church. Most of the people were good but one couple were making out and I was like really, that's too much  I mean they were going home with the person.
> 
> oh and happy thanksgiving shimmie.



Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Angel.  

And you are so right.   God says to let not our 'good' be evil spoken of.  While it may be 'good' for married couples to be afectionate, 'making out' is a private thing, hence the term, "get a room' .  There are levels of affection which are and should always remain private between man and wife.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Man I missed all the fun


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Man I missed all the fun





Yep...


----------

